# RC30 and RC50



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone has used a rc30 or rc50 i am looking to buy one of these not really sure ive rented the rc30 before and like that alot.


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Not the RC series, but I had an ASV MD2810 that we used in the snow, great machine, would get another in a heart beat. 8' pusher box, very productive!


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

dont go smaller than the 50....the get too light...my 50 is almost perfect for what i do....has good push, decent lifting....


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I demoed a RC-30 and a RC-50. Then when the RC-60 came out. That too. Trust me. Get the RC-60 its the same size the RC-50 but more of everything. Everyone who has demoed the RC-50 and RC-60 has bought the RC-60. I will have one soon as I have the payup


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Definately go with the RC50 and a Blizzard 810.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Jon Geer said:


> Definately go with the RC50 and a Blizzard 810.


Dude thats the set up I want. Last week someone mention that you could put a spreader on the back. Well that right there is the proof.

Hmmm RC-60 w/ blizzard 810 and fisher speed caster two. Now thats is sweet.  Sounds better than spending a day in bed with Pamela Anderson.  purplebou


----------



## jiriki87 (Aug 26, 2003)

Have you guys really had good luck witht the BLIZZARD 810SS
plows. I bought one for my Cat 262 skid steer. That plow was the biggest pain in the rear, the wings always got stuck, the wing cutting edges worn out twice as fast, as the rest of the plow. I cracked almost every crappy factory weld on the plow mounts. This plow was junk. I ended up selling the plow with only 20 plows on it for $500.00. We had the same skid steer with a Snow wolf straight plow --9ft straight, not a single problem, and did a better faster job. just my 02Cents, but backed up from experience.


----------



## captaingreen (Jan 27, 2004)

This may be a dumb question, but I noticed the block heater as optional equipment on the RC series machine I was looking at. Do you need a block heater if you are going to be pushing snow? I live in mid Missouri where are winters usually don't get quite to 0 at worst.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Rc-60*

What does a RC-60 cost??


----------

